# How many teeth do dogs have?



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I was wondering specifically, how many teeth they have in the front. I think Cody still has a baby tooth hanging around in the front. All his other front teeth have come in and look the same and then there is this little tiny spud of a tooth that seems like an extra. he has 5 small front teeth. I am not dentist, but I assume an odd number is not normal.

I posted a picture. After I took his picture he looked at me like I was doing something seriously weird, lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Forty two.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

How old is he? Retention of baby canines is not unusual, but they generally fall out once the adult canine is fully in.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i know that mine has got thousands, and everyone of them keeps getting embedded in wendies feet. roflmao


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Jake (11 months) has five across the front as well. None of them appear to be baby teeth. He's had his adult teeth for a long time now.

Weird.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My old guy has two upper rows of teeth, no kidding! Kinda creepy!


----------

